# HSS928 LED Headlight Problem



## Buck66 (12 mo ago)

Hi Guys, new to the forum. Just picked up a new HSS928 electric start model two weeks ago, i got my first opportunity to use it this morning. We have an ongoing storm and had 8” of snow overnight with another 8-12” expected today. I really enjoy this machine. It performs exactly as I was hoping it would. I did encounter one problem after approximately 50‘ of use the LED light flickered and then went out completely. I expect a loose connection somewhere. Any guidance or locations to target in my troubleshooting. Thanks in advance, jeff


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Check the connections, especially the one right at the rear of the motor cover. You can easily check for A/C voltage there.


----------



## Buck66 (12 mo ago)

Excellent thanks Tabora, I will go take a look and put my meter on it. I have used the blower three times today about 4 hrs so far! Nice machine. I ordered the shop manual as well. I am a little jealous of yours though…. It looks like you have a fuel guage! Thanks again, jeff


----------



## Buck66 (12 mo ago)

i was able to test the voltage at the plug indicated in the photo. It was approximately 19.5 to19.8V AC. Not sure what the specified voltage is supposed to be supplying the LED headlamp. Assuming it is correct that would point to the LED lamp being the problem…lamp and control seem to be an integrated unit with no serviceable parts. Any help or guidance would be greatly appreciate. Thanks jeff


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Buck66 said:


> Not sure what the specified voltage is supposed to be supplying the LED headlamp. Assuming it is correct that would point to the LED lamp being the problem…lamp and control seem to be an integrated unit with no serviceable parts.


The voltage varies with RPM, but yours sounds fine for idle speed. You may want to check it at full throttle to make sure it doesn't go above the maximum voltage for the module.








The LED assembly is part number 33120-V45-A01 and it's covered under your 3-year warranty, assuming you have not changed the RPM on the machine.


----------



## Buck66 (12 mo ago)

Thanks again Tabora, yes I only checked at idle so that fits well with the plot you shared! Looks like I will need to take the snowblower for a trip to the dealer. Price for a new LED was about $120 so I will make use of warranty for that. Take care


----------



## Buck66 (12 mo ago)

Update, called the dealer they came picked up my snowblower and replaced the cowl and LED under warrant. They delivered the unit back the next morning. All seems good now. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Buck66 said:


> Update...


Glad it worked out, and thanks for the report.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Buck66 said:


> replaced the cowl


Which part are you calling the cowl? Wonder why they replaced it?


64220-V45-A00ZACOVER, HEADLIGHT _NH296_ (ALPS GRAY)
 

61151-V45-A20ZACOVER, MOTOR _R280_ (POWER RED)


----------

